
Dell designs music player to compete with iPod ... again - ksvs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080730-dell-designs-own-music-player-again.html
======
unalone
I like Dell. I know I shouldn't, because they're a terrible company, but
they're dumb in such a slapsticky way. You can't take them seriously.

